# Simple bottle labeler/applicator



## bein_bein

*Simple bottle labeler/applicator plans*

Had a request for plans for the label applicator I made...so here goes...
materials;
1/4 Luan/plywood 15"x 30" min
two bracket rollers (harbor freight example)
adhesive backed shelf/drawer liner
wood glue
finish nailer (or hammer)
drill motor / 5/16 drill

I glued all joints and used a finish/brad nailer to build mine. I guess you could use a hammer, but I tend to break stuff when I start swingin' a hammer..  soo..

Here's pics with the dimensions of my applicator....feel free to change/improve yours as desired/needed:













The 2" dimension can be adjusted bigger so the corner braces (see below) do not have to be thinned at one end. 
Just make sure that you alter the 5.5 dimension as well...











This is pretty basic stuff... make sure that you align and clamp both end pieces together and drill the roller holes at the same time, so that your rollers will be parallel. Also make sure you use a square to keep the whole unit nice and straight as you put it together. I built the 4 sides, mounted the centermost roller, then put the large top piece on, and aligned as close to the roller as possible, making sure the 'box' was square as I did so, . (If memory serves correct, I left this top piece a little long, test fitted, marked for length, then cut and installed) Lastly, I glued and nailed the corner braces...have fun with it ! 

oh yeah... here's a video of it in action ..


----------



## Duster

great idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## winemaker_3352

Pretty slick!!!!


----------



## btom2004

Nice how about a video showing how it works?


----------



## ShawnDTurner

Please post the cost for supplies


----------



## RegionRat

Thanks for sharing your Idea. Guess what I will be building?

RR


----------



## bein_bein

btom2004 said:


> Nice how about a video showing how it works?



Click on the bottom pic (the one under the sentence "oh yeah... here's a video of it in action .." )
 lol ..should take you to a video demonstration.



ShawnDTurner said:


> Please post the cost for supplies



Since I built mine 2 yrs ago out of mostly scrap or stuff lying around, I have no idea on costs..  The rollers will probably be your biggest investment ....unless you want to use this as an excuse to go out and buy that pneumatic finish nailer and compressor you've always wanted.... lol


----------



## GreginND

I've heard that old typewriter rollers work well if you can find them anymore.

What kind of labels are you using in your video demonstration? Are they standard Avery labels?


----------



## bein_bein

Yup Avery. That one was Avery 6878, I have also used Avery 5264 and 22809


----------



## RegionRat

After watching the video I am SO gonna build this thing!!!


RR


----------



## bardiaaaa

where is this video?
I can't see it


----------



## bkisel

You did a great job on that labeler. The amount of labeling I do wouldn't warrant making one but if one fell onto my lap I would use it.


----------



## sour_grapes

bein_bein said:


> Click on the bottom pic (the one under the sentence "oh yeah... here's a video of it in action .." )
> lol ..should take you to a video demonstration.





bardiaaaa said:


> where is this video?
> I can't see it



As he said, you click the _picture_. Click the picture itself.

Oh, well, here is the URL directly: http://s262.photobucket.com/user/bnemo/media/winestuff/100_6884.mp4.html


----------

